# Seamaster 60 Bezel



## Oby1 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi All - I'm new to this forum, but I'm sure by the look of some of the topics I'm going to be using it often.

I inherited my fathers watch 4 years ago and I put it to one side to get it out on rainy days - till recently I decided that it was the wrong place to put it and decided to get it out and give it some much needed love and attention.

I've since had the watch serviced and I was hoping get the missing bezel replaced. The watch came back looking great and keeping amazing time for it's age - but unfortunately the restorer wasn't able to source a bezel for the watch.

The question I put forward is; "Does anyone know of a watch restorer or small shop that might have a bezel for this watch?"

Many Thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You could try Omega themselves, they have a very good vintage watch restoration service in Switzerland.

Or try these guys

http://www.swisstimeservices.com/


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

Oby1 said:


> Hi All - I'm new to this forum, but I'm sure by the look of some of the topics I'm going to be using it often.
> 
> I inherited my fathers watch 4 years ago and I put it to one side to get it out on rainy days - till recently I decided that it was the wrong place to put it and decided to get it out and give it some much needed love and attention.
> 
> ...


Hi

So we are talking about one of these:










Really nice watches (I regret selling this one alot) - the original font compared to the STS / Omega supplied service ones differ quite a lot - the original one is finer....although finding an old version may be somewhat difficult :crybaby:

Cheers Neil


----------



## Oby1 (Jul 12, 2010)

flame said:


> Oby1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All - I'm new to this forum, but I'm sure by the look of some of the topics I'm going to be using it often.
> ...


----------



## Oby1 (Jul 12, 2010)

flame said:


> Oby1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All - I'm new to this forum, but I'm sure by the look of some of the topics I'm going to be using it often.
> ...


Hi Neil

Yes that's the one - very nice watch - finding a bezel for it is proving very difficult.... I won't give up - I have bid on a couple of Seamaster 60's online over the past few months - but they go for silly money and I only want a bezel! The idea of taking a bezel of another watch makes me sad too.... I'll just keep hunting - there has to be a spare bezel out there somewhere! Thanks for the picture!!

Regards

Toby


----------



## Oby1 (Jul 12, 2010)

jasonm said:


> You could try Omega themselves, they have a very good vintage watch restoration service in Switzerland.
> 
> Or try these guys
> 
> http://www.swisstimeservices.com/


Thanks - I will try them out - but so far no joy... Still looking.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Have you tried Cousins? They have a bezel, ref. X22317, for case number 166.137.


----------



## Oby1 (Jul 12, 2010)

jasonm said:


> You could try Omega themselves, they have a very good vintage watch restoration service in Switzerland.
> 
> Or try these guys
> 
> http://www.swisstimeservices.com/


----------



## Oby1 (Jul 12, 2010)

jasonm said:


> You could try Omega themselves, they have a very good vintage watch restoration service in Switzerland.
> 
> Or try these guys
> 
> http://www.swisstimeservices.com/


Hi Jason

Many Thanks for the tip - I spoke to Tony (MD) at swisstimeservices.com - they are very helpful and are going to take a look at the watch... I will keep you updated.

T


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your welcome, let us know how you get on...


----------

